# Paleo diet?



## Chump16 (Apr 5, 2020)

What are y'alls thoughts on eating Paleo?

I know its big with the crossfit crowd

My wife and I did a paleo re-set diet during the month of January .... which basically meant we eliminated all sugar, dairy, bread.  Our eating was very clean and healthy, nothing processed.

For me, I felt like I was always hungry and craving carbs.  I did lose wt, probably about 6-8 lbs overall.  The upside for me was that my doctor cut down on my blood pressure meds.  I've been on blood pressure meds most of my adult life.  But after a month of the paleo re-set my BP was running 105/65 ish and i was having dizzy spells.  So, Dr cut the BP meds back.

I'm eating probably about 80% paleo now ........ i'll have a piece of bread, a little milk/cheese here and there ......... but BP has stays very normal and eating very healthy overall

Just interested in other people's thoughts


----------



## CJ (Apr 5, 2020)

Paleo is good in that it encourages you to eat whole unprocessed foods.

When it gets bastardized, and people start making Paleo cookies and brownies and other treats, is when it goes off the rails. That coconut or almond flour, even though it's "paleo" is still very high calorie. And it's processed, which they seem to be ok with for some reason. 

Still always comes back to calories in vs calories out.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree CJ

its the processed foods that get ya


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 6, 2020)

I've never been a fan of any of these diets
Only proven diet is a well-rounded one,tht consist of good healthy foods, of protein,cards & fats,
But depending on what your goals are or what you compete in?
Those things can be adjusted for your situation! But don't believe in ever cutting out carbs, protein or fats out if any diet!


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 6, 2020)

I guess I should clarify ....... while doing the reset, I felt like i was craving carbs ..... craving simple carbs

paleo doesn't cut protein, fats or carbs ....... it cuts processed foods (ex, sugars), so my body had to adjust ...... stlll opportunities to get lots of proteins, fats, carbs


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 7, 2020)

I got nothing wrong  with what you suggested except I wouldn't cut out dairy. Dairy contains many key nutrients that we benefit from.  I mean calcium is necessary for muscle contraction for starters.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> When it gets bastardized, and people start making Paleo cookies and brownies and other treats, is when it goes off the rails.


CJ has me laughing this morning; this is so true about the vegan diet too.   I eat mostly vegan plus fish--and recently, eggs--but some of the vegan recipe pages on IG are batshit crazy, especially when they try to make food taste like meat.   
I digress. 
About paleo: I do not think it's a good idea to ever cut legumes out of your diet, as paleo does.  And peanuts? What's wrong with peanuts?
Also I think if you're white, you're probably able to handle dairy better than people of African or Asian descent, even though that's not talked about often. 
i kind of used the vegan diet for a few months for a similar purpose as your paleo in that I cut out all the bullshit and felt great for it, but I found the food boring and not tasty.  
So now I'm doing mostly vegan plus fish, and recently eggs, and red meat once or twice a week. 
I think your paleo could be a strong base to shoot for perhaps every few months. You know, maybe do strict paleo for a week, then taper off, and repeat every few months.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I got nothing wrong  with what you suggested except I wouldn't cut out dairy. Dairy contains many key nutrients that we benefit from.  I mean calcium is necessary for muscle contraction for starters.


I mentioned dairy tolerance based on race/ethnicity in my last post.  I eat many leafy greens to get my calcium.  Not sure dairy is really necessary according to more recent research.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I mentioned dairy tolerance based on race/ethnicity in my last post.  I eat many leafy greens to get my calcium.  Not sure dairy is really necessary according to more recent research.



Dude, the amount of leafy green that have to be consumed to equal the calcium in 8oz of milk is ridiculous. I can't do the cow grazing thing. I am not eating 2 pounds of spinach to get the same calcium as one cup of milk lol

I am a big advocate of drinking milk. There isn't a single food or drink that is its equal in vitamin and nutrients. Now with Fairlife on the market, it simply unbeatable.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Um, it's only a half cup of spinach to equal one cup of milk.  
Drinking milk is for babies.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Um, it's only a half cup of spinach to equal one cup of milk.
> Drinking milk is for babies.


There is about 250mg of calcium in a cup of cooked spinach. Whole milk is about 300mg for 8oz. Fairlife milk that I drink has 400mg per 8oz serving. If you cook the spinach, you come closer to one cup of regular milk but only because it becomes closer to 10 cups of raw which I am sure you know is expensive compared to the cost of milk.  Even then, you miss out on the protein, fat and carbs that milk has. 1 cup of spinach is 5 calories. 1g of protein and 1 carb lol 

I will agree that you can eat enough plants to get your calcium but milk is still exponentially better nutrition than a plant alone.

oh, and at 270lbs, I am far from a baby but that is cute.

Eat what you want to reach your nutrition goals. I choose the best and simplest way for me. Id say judging by the way I look, its working.


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2020)

Isn't the calcium in milk just ADDED calcium anyway? If you take supplemental calcium, isn't it basically the same thing? 

*nothing against dairy, I love it. Especially the frozen kind. :32 (16):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Isn't the calcium in milk just ADDED calcium anyway? If you take supplemental calcium, isn't it basically the same thing?
> 
> *nothing against dairy, I love it. Especially the frozen kind. :32 (16):




First that I have heard of that. Calcium is calcium is would say. 

I can get a gallon of regular milk for $1.25. 1 gallon of milk has 128 grams of protein. On a bad day when I can't eat enough, I can drink 128 grams of protein for just over a dollar.

The calcium is an added bonus honestly lol

And yes, I LOVE ice cream


----------



## CJ (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> First that I have heard of that. Calcium is calcium is would say.



I was thinking of Vit D, my mistake


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 8, 2020)

I would never eat paleo for fear that a crossfitter might catch me at the grocery store and start talking to me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 8, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> I would never eat paleo for fear that a crossfitter might catch me at the grocery store and start talking to me.



Now that is some funny shit! :32 (18):


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 10, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> I would never eat paleo for fear that a crossfitter might catch me at the grocery store and start talking to me.



that is funny!:32 (20):


----------



## Hinderluck (Apr 16, 2020)

Your thoughts, is paleo diet helpful in keeping a healthy eating? Im a bit interested to start one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 16, 2020)

My take on Paelo is jst consuming non-processed food and nothing refined.  I don't think there is anything wrong with that.  You shouldn't be eating anything from a box.  It should be in it's natural state ie. sweet potato.  Cook it ad eat it.  Chicken, fish, steak, eggs cook them and eat them.


----------



## Hinderluck (Apr 20, 2020)

Got that! So how about bread and other pasty products, cheese, and the like? Any substitution for these since these are processed foods.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2020)

Hinderluck said:


> Got that! So how about bread and other pasty products, cheese, and the like? Any substitution for these since these are processed foods.



Breads and pastas are a tricky one. Can you eat them without overconsuming calories? Do they cause you any bloat? If you can handle them, and eat them within your calorie/nutrition plan, then I say yes. Same with dairy. 

Pastries though? Are we talking donuts and cakes and the like? I'd avoid them as much as I could, short of looking like the weirdo eating apple slices out of Tupperware at a kid's birthday party instead of a slice of cake. Don't be that guy, unless you're competing.


----------



## Jin (Apr 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Breads and pastas are a tricky one. Can you eat them without overconsuming calories? Do they cause you any bloat? If you can handle them, and eat them within your calorie/nutrition plan, then I say yes. Same with dairy.
> 
> Pastries though? Are we talking donuts and cakes and the like? I'd avoid them as much as I could, short of looking like the weirdo eating apple slices out of Tupperware at a kid's birthday party instead of a slice of cake. Don't be that guy, unless you're competing.



I think some guy on UG didn’t eat his own wedding cake. 

Definitely don’t be THAT guy.


----------



## andy (Apr 20, 2020)

used to run paleo diet when was prepping for a show natural.

now I don't see a big benefit for me anymore


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 20, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> My take on Paelo is jst consuming non-processed food and nothing refined.  I don't think there is anything wrong with that.  You shouldn't be eating anything from a box.  It should be in it's natural state ie. sweet potato.  Cook it ad eat it.  Chicken, fish, steak, eggs cook them and eat them.



I agree with this take

The other big thing is cooking and food prep ....... I've got 3 paleo websites i use for recipes ...... we now cook and prepare real food a whole lot more ....... breads and cheeses are pretty much eliminated from our diet


----------



## TODAY (Apr 20, 2020)

As a dietary heuristic, I have very few problems with the paleo model.

The paleo "community", however, is filled with scientific illiteracy, dogma and just all-around bad advice.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 20, 2020)

Not a fan of "diets", grew up eating meats, vege's, real food (since Italian family, I guess its now called Mediterranean style by the "labeler's").
Know whats good for you, and what you like in that selection, and eat it, instinctively. Everything is way over thought,way over done these days. Crazy...

(If one tries a "diet", likes it, learns from it, applies it, its all good). The cult-like behaviors of many in life these days is comical...


----------

